# Funktion IE/Firefox - funktioniert/funktioniert nicht



## SixDark (1. März 2006)

Hallo an alle!

Ich habe ein Problem mit einer Funktion. Und zwar funktioniert diese im Firefox und im IE nicht. Naja, so istz es auch wieder nicht ganz richtig, denn die Funktion funktioniert auch im IE, nur nicht auf einer Seite, die ich erstellt habe.

Also folgendes:
Ich habe zwei Formularseiten, eine bei der die Daten zum Anlegen eines neuen Datensatzes in einer DB genutzt werden. Dann habe ich eine andere Seite, hier werden Daten aus der DB dargestellt und man kann sie ändern. Auf der zuerst genannten Seite funktioniert die folgende Funktion nicht, auf der zweiten funktioniert sie. Ich habe sie mit Copy&Paste kopiert, also sollte auch kein Tippfehler drinne sein (habs auch schon stundenlang kontrolliert). Und auch die Formularfelder haben die richtige Bezeichnung (die Seite funktioniert ja im Firefox - was sie bei falschen Namen wohl auch dort nicht tun würde).


```
function Hinzufuegen() {
    alert(document.argumente.parents.value); }

<form method="post" name="argumente">
<select size="1" id="p99" name="parents">
    <option></option>
    <option>Test 1</option>
    <option>Test 2</option>
    <option>Test 3</option>
</select>
<input type="button" value="Hinzufuegen" onClick="Hinzufuegen()">
</form>
```

Ich habs auch schon mit getElementById probiert - gleiches Resultat: funktioniert im Firefox und funktioniert im IE nicht.
Im IE geht zwar das alert-Fenster auf, aber er liest den Wert aus dem Dropdown-Feld nicht aus -> das alert-Fenster bleibt leer.
Was kann das sein? Und wieso funktioniert das in einer anderen Seite wunderbar? Auch im IE!

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## Quaese (1. März 2006)

Hi,

wenn du die Optionen innerhalb einer Select-Gruppe ansprechen willst, so musst du den Index 
(selectedIndex) angeben. Weiterhin musst du ein *value*-Attribut angeben, wenn du mit *value*
darauf zugreifen willst. Ansonsten ist die *text*-Eigenschaft eine Alternative.

```
<script type="text/javascript">
  <!--
function Hinzufuegen() {
    alert(document.argumente.parents.options[document.argumente.parents.selectedIndex].text);
    alert(document.argumente.parents.options[document.argumente.parents.selectedIndex].value); }
 //-->
</script>

<form method="post" name="argumente">
<select size="1" id="p99" name="parents">
    <option></option>
    <option value="Test 1">Test 1</option>
    <option value="Test 2">Test 2</option>
    <option value="Test 3">Test 3</option>
</select>
<input type="button" value="Hinzufuegen" onclick="Hinzufuegen()">
</form>
```
Ciao
Quaese


----------



## SixDark (1. März 2006)

Hi Quaese!

Stimmt, Du hast recht. Das Value-Attribut muss mit angegeben werden. In der Seite, wo es funktioniert hat, hatte ich es auch angegeben, nur eben bei der Kontrolle völlig übersehen.
Aber warum funktioniert es im Firefox auch ohne dieses? Ich hasse JavaScript...

MfG ..::SD::..


----------



## fanste (2. März 2006)

Da sieht man mal wieder, wie sehr sich die verschiedenen Browser unterscheiden können.


----------

